# 200sx SE-R Rear disk Conversion



## DuceDual0 (Sep 13, 2002)

i was listening to my rear drums and they were making a knocking noise when i pressed down hard on the breaks with like 3 people in the car. ( i have a 96 200sx base modle) i cleaned out the drums and the noise was still there. so i just wanted to know what it would take and how much it would cost for me to do an SE-R rear disk conversion. i am thinking about do it when i wanted to reaplace the rear drums. thanks for all the hlep!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I know that Fastbrakes is selling a conversion kit.
You can do a quick search to find out more about that...


We did an entire rear axel swap on my friends 200SX. He bought the entire rear assembly from a salvage lot www.feltonautoparts.com
Not really sure what he paid for it though. Be sure to get the lines and parking brake cables. 

It took us an hour or two to swap them. 
It was harder to get the stock stuff off, then it was to get the SE-R axel assembly on.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

If you do the axle swap or even the fastbrakes conversion you will need to change the proportioning valve and possibly the master cylinder too.Disc brakes require more fluid volume to operate than drum.This is why some cars use larger master cylinders with 4 wheel discs(I know this first hand from a swap I did a few years ago on a 84 Camaro)The prop valve for the drums will also have a residual pressure valve that you DO NOT want for discs!It will cause the rear brakes to stay engaged at all times.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Um, that is not 100% accurate.

A guy on my team has the NX2000 front brakes and we did the SE-R rear axel swap. His 200SX was the SE, and we did not change the master cylinder. He is not running SS brake lines either.
He has ran that set up for over 6 months on the street (daily driven) and at the track (1/4 mile) with no issues.


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

On the Fastbrakes website, there seems to be two conversions; one from a drum to stock disc, and another from a drum to maxima discs. Both are sold for the same price, yet with the stock discs you must supply your own calipers, pads, and parking brake cables. The Maxima discs seem to be the better offer to me...but then again I'm a newb and don't have a clue of what I'm talking about. Has anyone used Fastbrakes for a conversion? What kit should I get?

You can find the site at
http://www.fastbrakes.com/products/kits.php
the b14 kits are near the bottom.


----------



## DuceDual0 (Sep 13, 2002)

wow thanks for all the help, well if im going to do it i would probally just do the SE-R conversion instead of the Maxima conversion. i might as well just buy my own calipers, pads, and parking brake cables.


----------

